# PartitionMagic 8



## dennislassiter (4. November 2003)

Hallo, ich wollte mir PartitionMagic 8 kaufen.
Aber ich traue dem Programm nicht alles zu, was versprochen wird.
Ich habe große angst, das dennoch Daten verloren gehen (von einer der zwei partitionen, die bereits bei mir existrieren).
Natürlich kann man ein Backuplaufwerk anlegen (echtes Laufwerk), aber ich hab halt mal kein Bock Geld für so viel arbeit zu bezahlen.

Was habt ihr für erfahrungen mit Partitionmagic 8, oder voringen versionen.

(ich habe Win XP Pro, 2 NTFS Partitionen)


----------



## chibisuke (4. November 2003)

Also deine Daten sind bei Partition Magic wirklich gut aufgehoben, Das programm arbeitet ziemlich problemlos.
Wenn du auf nummer sicher gehen willst das windows dabei keine probleme bereitet, win2k is dafür bekannt das es bei solchen sachen zwischenfunkt, tuts bei partition magic aber nicht... dann startest du das system am besten von den rettungsdisketten, dann hast du partition magic im real modus, da kann fast nichts mehr schief gehen...

Das einzige was dann noch schief laufen kann, wodurch datenverlust droht ist *Stromausfall*

Stromausfall, der gefürchtetste aller fälle unter leuten die an der partitionstabelle arbeiten oder die einen hardwarenahen systemeingriff (bios flashen) vornehmen..


Also wie gesagt, wenn du die änderungen von der rettungsdiskette aus machst die bei der installation erstellt wird, gibts keinen grund zur panik, außer du musst damit rechnen das dir irgendjemand das stromkabel rauszieht oder ähnliches...


----------



## dennislassiter (23. November 2003)

Zum Glück gab's keinen Stromausfall. Jetzt hab ich eine 3 GB Linuxparition aufdem Linux Mandrake 9.2 (problemlos) läuft


----------



## Der Hans (24. November 2003)

*Partition Magic*

Hallo,

ich habe bis vor wenigen Tagen mit Partitons-Magig 5.0 gearbeitet:

Ich bin wirklich ein Laie am PC. Aber mit diesem Programm gibt es keine Probleme. Ich habe oft Partitionsgrößen geändert, neue geschaffen usw. und ich habe nie Daten verloren.
Die Ausgabe hat sich für mich gelohnt!

Trotzdem geht nichts über eine Datensicherung. Wenigstens Deine  "Eigenen Dateien" Deine E-Mails  und Deine Adressbücher usw. sollstest Du auf jeden Fall vorher sichern. 
Die Sicherung meiner pers. Daten führe ich regelmäßig durch.
Es ist eine Arbeit die sich lohnt.


Gruß
Hans


----------



## dennislassiter (24. November 2003)

ich schreib auf C:\  fast nichts (nur programme). D:\ verwende für meine Daten. Dann sichere ich gelegentlich Daten auf CD-RW's.


----------



## Zest (24. November 2003)

keine sorge 

hab Partitons-Manager 5 bei dem ging auch alles ohne Probleme.

Gruss


----------

